# Contrat enseignant



## Poussin (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes
Voilà j'ai signer un contrat de 36 semaines enseignant 
C'est la 1ere fois que je travaille en 36 semaines ma question nous avons bien fait le contrat sur 36 semaines 10h par jours sur 4 jours 
Mes congés se passent comment je suis perdue 
Merci de me renseigner.
Belle journée


----------



## Lijana (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Si vous avez signé pour 36 semaines scolaires  , vos semaines de vacances sont pendant les vacances scolaires. Donc 
5 semaines de cp communes à tous vos employeurs plus 11 semaines d’absence du côté des parents. En total 16 semaines d’absence de l’enfant


----------



## liline17 (27 Septembre 2022)

ta question concerne la pose des CP ou leur paiement?


----------



## Caro35 (27 Septembre 2022)

Allô ? Vous avez signé un contrat enseignant et vous ne connaissez pas vos dates de congé ? La réponse est dans la question non 😱 ? Prenez un calendrier et regardez les dates de vacances scolaires 🤔


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Septembre 2022)

Il s'agit peut être d'une question concernant le paiement des CP .
Chaque mois vous êtes rémunérée sur la base du forfait d'accueil calculé sur vos seules semaines d'activités puisque vous travaillez en année incomplète. Vos congés payés acquis seront rémunérés en plus soit lors de la prise principale de vos congés payés, soit à chaque prise de congés payés, soit le mois suivant la fin de la période de référence (mai) donc en juin.


----------



## Griselda (27 Septembre 2022)

Un contrat "enseignant" en soit ça n'existe pas. C'est un contrat en AI.
On a donc déterminé le calendrier précis d'accueil de cet enfant: durant les périodes scolaires de telle zone, durant 36 semaines/an si je comprends bien.
Comme en AI, pour établir la mensu de base il faut commencer par soustraire toutes les semaines d'absences prévues qu'elles soient à la demande des PE ou à celle de l'AM, y compris pour ses 5 semaines de congés qu'elle est obligée de prendre en commun avec tous ses contrats, cela implique 2 choses:
- tu es OK que tes congés tous contrats confondus seront toujours posés durant les vacances scolaires de cette même zone
- tu devras informer par écrit ces PE là aussi des dates de tes 5 semaines de congés pris tous contrats confondus, au plus tard au 1 mars chaque année. 
En effet même si on peut penser que ça n'a pas d'importance pour eux, en fait si, car lors de la rupture de ce contrat (dans 3 ans environ), le préavis ne pourra pas courir durant tes 5 semaines de congés alors que c'est possible durant la période d'absence programmée par le contrat.
De plus ils ont la responsabilité en tant qu'employeurs de verifier que tu poses bien 5 semaines/an où tu n'accueille aucun enfant, ni le leur, ni d'autres.

Puis, comme c'est une AI, au 31 mai ton PE fera le recap' pour savoir combien de jours ouvrables de CP il doit te payer en plus de ton salaire de base. C'est important d'avertir le PE qu'il aura donc jusqu'à environ 4 à 5 semaines à te regler en plus de la mensu, chaque année.

Tu vas acquérir 2.5jours ouvrables par bloc de 4 semaines de travail et assimilé. 
On ajoutera aussi 2 jours/enfants à charge de la salarié, à condition de ne pas depasser 30 jours de CP/an. 
Si le nombre trouvé est à virgule on l'arrondis à l'entier superieur. 
Le salaire correspondant à ces jours devra etre reglé et déclaré soit 
- en juin en une fois, 
- le mois de ta prise principale de congés en une fois
- au fur et à mesure que tu pose des CP (relou)

L'année suivante on se souviendra que ce nombre de semaines de CP payés à partir de juin 2023 comptera comme "assimilé a du travail" pour établir le nombre de semaines de CP au 31 mai 2024. 
Donc chaque année on te devra un peu plus de CP que l'année précédente, sans pouvoir dépasser 30 jours ouvrables c'est à dire 5 semaines.


----------



## Poussin (27 Septembre 2022)

Oui c'est sur les congees surtout que je voulais savoir desolee je me suis peut être mal exprimée 
Si je pose une semaine à Noël les parents me la doivent ou cela commencera qu en juin l'année prochaine


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Septembre 2022)

En décembre vous pourrez poser 2.5 jours de CP par période de 4 semaines travaillées. Tous les jours posés dépassant votre calcul seront sans solde. Donc oui techniquement vous aurez possiblement des jours de CP à poser en décembre. Le paiement de ces congés payés se fera selon l'une des modalités listées dans les précédentes réponses.


----------



## kikine (27 Septembre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> En décembre vous pourrez poser 2.5 jours de CP par période de 4 semaines travaillées. Tous les jours posés dépassant votre calcul seront sans solde. Donc oui techniquement vous aurez possiblement des jours de CP à poser en décembre. Le paiement de ces congés payés se fera selon l'une des modalités listées dans les précédentes réponses.


non certainement pas en année incomplète

votre salaire ne paie que les semaines travaillées donc votre salaire ne bouge pas qu'il y ait congés ou pas
les parents devront chaque année au 31/05 calculer vos cp acquis et les payer en plus du salaire de base fin juin


----------



## Caro35 (27 Septembre 2022)

Allô ? Vous connaissez la mensualisation et ce que cela veut dire ? Un conseil, lisez notre CCN si vous n’avez pas vu cela ou compris cela en formation ? Vous débutez dans le métier ? 😳


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

Je vous trouve un peu dure @Caro35 
Il n'y a aucun mal à se renseigner quand on ne sait pas 

La mensualisation c'est une chose les CP une autre

I' y a des AM qui travaillent depuis 15 ans et qui sont très compétentes mais qui n'ont jamais eu à faire de contrat en année incomplète et ne savent pas comment s'y prendre


----------



## Caro35 (27 Septembre 2022)

Oui, enfin je suis dubitative 🤔  quand même


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

@Poussin 
En résumé quand votre contrat est en année incomplète votre mensualisation ne représente que les semaines d'accueil 

Les CP doivent être payés en plus chaque année à la fin de la période de référence fixée au 31 mai 

Vôtre salaire reste identique chaque mois y compris durant les périodes d'absences de l'enfant ou de l'am car vous avez déjà deduit ces 16 semaines de non accueil de votre mensualisation 
Donc vous n'allez pas les retirer une seconde fois


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

Dubitative de quoi ?


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

Tous les ans au 31 mai vous ferez le point sur le nombre de jours ouvrables acquis 
Les parents vous les réglerons en juin de chaque année en plus de votre salaire 

Comprenez-vous mieux le principe des années incomplètes ????


----------



## Caro35 (27 Septembre 2022)

D’avoir signé un contrat sans savoir ce qui en retourne.
Si elle a gardé le même tarif horaire qu’en AC si elle n’a jamais eu de contrat en AI, et qu’elle ne connaît pas les calculs, elle va toucher très peu…
Griselda a tout expliqué dans son message pour les CP.


----------



## Poussin (27 Septembre 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos réponses 
Pour Caro je ne vous connais pas mais desolee  c'est mon premier contrat en année incomplete et plus de 15 ans de métier donc ne pas juger merci 
Je suis venue sur le forum pour une question c'est le but  je vous souhaite a toutes une bonne soirée


----------



## Caro35 (27 Septembre 2022)

J’espère juste pour vous que vous n’avez pas appliqué le même tarif horaire que sur vos autres contrats…


----------



## Griselda (27 Septembre 2022)

Non Poussin tu n'as pas à t'excuser, il n'y a pas de questions déplacées et mieux vaut les poser avant d'être en litige.
Je comprends ce que veut dire Caro35 quand elle dit qu'elle est surprise parce que du coup ça veut dire que tu as accepté un contrat sans vraiment savoir comment il fonctionne et donc comment le négocier.
ceci dit moi aussi j'ai accepté des fois des contrats sans avoir saisie dès le départ les pièges possibles. Il n'y a qu'en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron.

Mon conseil est de bien lire la nouvelle CCN (qui n'est pas si simple car elle se lit en plusieurs fois...) puis de reflechir à des études de cas.
Ne pas hésiter à venir ici demander des explications et des conseils avant d'accepter un contrat si tu n'as encore jamais eut le cas de figure demandé.

Nous sommes quand même une profession bien surprenante où c'est souvent la salariée qui fini par en savoir plus que son employeur...


----------

